# Leprechaun issue



## knobToucher (Jul 19, 2019)

Just put the Leprechaun together and unfortunately my string of bad luck continues!

Can hear unaffected signal when the pedal is engaged (although I can hear modulation in the background and even more so when I engage the other footswitch) but no signal when the pedal is disengaged.

I've included a pic.. I really hope I've just done something boneheaded and is an easy fix. Have been looking at it for a while but I think I need to rest my eyes and brain for a bit, maybe that will help!

Anyway if someone can spot something I haven't or has some advice I'd appreciate it!

PS. I realise I'm missing a B10k, unfortunately I don't have one and have just been inserting a A10k without soldering in the mean time.


----------



## knobToucher (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm an idiot.. I didn't put the jumper at the bottom of the main footswitch. So I've got output on bypass and when engaged.

However I'm not really getting a lot of effect going on when I change pot levels apart from when I hit Animate. Am I missing something here? Sorry I feel like a massive dumbass!


----------



## knobToucher (Jul 19, 2019)

Hmm.. maybe it has something to do with me not wiring up the expression jack yet? The wires are just soldered in an hanging loose right now. I'll try that and report back.


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2019)

If you don't wire up the expression jack you need to connect the wires together that go to the T pad and the one directly below it.


----------



## knobToucher (Jul 19, 2019)

Robert said:


> If you don't wire up the expression jack you need to connect the wires together that go to the T pad and the one directly below it.


I'm going to wire up the expression jack I just haven't yet.. the wires are just hanging loose right now. Do you think this would cause my issue of having very little affected signal when engaged?


----------



## phi1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Idk which control the exp jack does. But to reiterate what pedalpcb said, you need to connect the tip and switched tip wires, otherwise whatever pot the exp jack controls (maybe the primary) won't do anything.


----------



## p_wats (Jul 19, 2019)

Expression controls the pitch. Without it connected it will just sound sort of like a delay, but you should still get lots of effect (just no pitch).


----------



## knobToucher (Jul 19, 2019)

p_wats said:


> Expression controls the pitch. Without it connected it will just sound sort of like a delay, but you should still get lots of effect (just no pitch).


Thanks mate, yes that did kind of describe the effect I was getting. Like a short delay/reverb sort of thing. Couldn't really control it though no matter how much I adjusted the pots.

Anyway I've connected the expression jack and everything is more responsive now. Thanks for everybody's input, I really appreciate it


----------

